# PG with no 2 @ 44 :)



## Omi

Hi ladies

I've just found out I'm pregnant with my second and I'm 44. My first child, a boy, was born just before my 42nd birthday. 

Ive not really told anyone because the mc rate at my age is so extremely high that I want to be sure (or as sure as I can be) before I announce it to people.

Currently, Ive got all the usual symptoms (for me) but my main worry is that IC's come up very faint and are not improving (although BC Digi did say pregnant 1-2 weeks). Don't want to think the worst so am just trying to stay positive but I would be gutted if I don't get to keep this baby - I want another baby so bad and also a sibling for my son. 

Anywhoo, PMA, PMA :thumbup:

:hug: xxx


----------



## BBbliss

Omi!!! That's great news? How's everything? How are you progressing? 

We are the same age, I just had a CP on an ivf cycle. My DF asked me if I want to do another, but I'm a bit traumatized and would love to just get a bfp the old fashioned way. 

Did you do anything special for this one? What are you taking right now? 

I added more folic acid, vit d, wheat germ oil to me sups this month all in addition to DHEA, obiquinol, omega 3 prenatals. 

Good luck to you! Please let me know how you're doing. I have a friend our age who just had a baby naturally


----------



## Omi

Hi Mrs, no i did absolutely nothing at all!:) Im a bit shocked but very delighted and a little worried of course. Strange thing is we did nothing special, only dtd once and its only the second time we properly tried as had some back trouble and was on painkillers and had wacky cycles etc. A shocker, but a wonderful one! :happydance: 

I have heaps more symptoms than with my son or with any previous pregnancy which is a new experience altogether, lol! Already feel like Ive been pregnant forever but still have so far to go, iukwim? have booking in and scan in 3 weeks....ages away!! 

Very happy though. If this one sticks I'll be 45 when it's born :haha:

:hugs: xx


----------



## BBbliss

Yay!!!! Still gingado strong then! So happy for you :)

How many weeks now? 

I remember you from the other board. I really really love when someone my age gets pregnant, it always makes me smile, it's so nice to know we are area still healthy :)

Stay positive! :)


----------



## Omi

Thank you so much hun! Im seven weeks...feels like nothing yet Ive known nearly a month already - gah! Its very nerve wracking though...contstantly worried and wishing time to speed up :winkwink: Just need to stay full of PMA and get on with it.

Other people have had kids at 45 - why not me? (gulp, lol)

:hugs: xxx


----------



## BBbliss

That's right! Why not you??? It will be you too! This is going to happen! No, this is happening :)

I just met this lady who had a baby at 49 via IVF but it was her OWN eggs. It's possible and it's real! 

Find a really think book to read to help pass the time :)


----------



## dan-o

Oh wow, did I somehow miss this? My brain is mush right now. Congratulations! 
What is your due date? Mines March the 8th ish. :)


----------



## Omi

Hi Mrs congrats to you too! Mine is 8ish too. one DD calculator said 7th (my birthday!) and most others say 9th so who knows? I have a scan the 8th August so will find out then I guess. Im really suffering with this lack of patience....time is dragging so bad..gah! I just want the uncertainty and anxiety to end..meh. 

Onwards and upwards eh? Im very exited though - this is my dream come true so also very very happy :happydance:

Sticky :dust: all around me thinks :)

:hugs: xx


----------



## dan-o

Awwww, me too, totally impatient and excited.. And some worry! Have had two miscarriages and a chemical this year alone, so I'm hoping it's 4th time lucky! Ive not been tested for RMC as I keep falling pregnant before my referral comes through, then they cancel it lol. I'm on asprin, progesterone and folic acid 5mg from the early pregnancy unit just in case it helps. Hoping the thyroxine works like a charm for you, we are past the worst of it now, 8 weeks is a huge milestone :D xxx

I've got my midwife appt the same day as your scan :flower:


----------



## Omi

Aw, hun that fantastic - we're practically the same dates and everything!

So sorry to hear about your sad history though...that is awful to go through, just awful. But as you say, 8 weeks is a big one so fx and tons of stickydust this one is well and truly stuck, lol! My main worry now is the testing.I really want CVS as its done really early and is 100% and that way I know and can move on from there - but there is the mc risk - really tiny but the worry is there you know. I am pretty confident I will go ahead with it regardless but I still worry now and then... 

Anywho - upwards and onwards eh? :happydance: Exiting times ahead :)

Btw, how old are your boys? 

:hugs: xx


----------



## Chris77

How are you feeling Omi?


----------



## Omi

Im fine hun. Sickness has gone altogether which I feel a bit sad about as it was very reassuring to have it about, but boobs still awful and one and off (every other day etc) growing/ stretching cramps, still get bloated and full of wind (oh, joy!) and constipation. I'd say there is a good chance Im still pregnant, lol! :haha:

Ive got my first midwife appointment on Tuesday and first scan on Friday coming - I can't wait!!!

How's you?

:hug:
xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Omi so excited for you :) and delighted to hear your good news . I'm 41 and just had first baby in February , I'm 42 in novmember and hoping to try for no2 very soon :) good luck with the scan :) can't wait to hear your news


----------



## Omi

Oh, thank you so, so much! As you can imagine the days are passing way too slowly for my liking but hey ho...what can you do? :haha:

Midwife apmt went fine - no comments on my advancing age, lol! Ive got the scan to go to on Friday 8th and I hope and pray all is well in there. FX!!

:hugs: xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Hope you don't mind but I'd love to come along with you in this journey and hopefully in the NOT too distant future share my journey too :) great news about appointment today :) only 2 more sleeps x


----------



## Omi

How could I possibly mind? You are more than welcome hun :hugs:

Im terrified about tomorrow. Just freaked out about less symptoms and a host of pessimistic thoughts (all related to previous bad luck..) so all I can do really is hope and pray for the best and come what may really..

Sticky :dust: to me!! 

:hug: xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Have everything crossed for you and your scan tommrow :) xx


----------



## BBbliss

Good luck tomorrow omi! It's all going to be fine :)


----------



## Omi

Sorry to say my intuition was right and it's bad news Im afraid.. baby died at 6 weeks. We;re heartbroken but the show must go on as they say... Snuggles from the rainbow baby we've got and some wine for me tonight methinks..

Sorry for being another sad statistic but I dear say we'll try again..why not, eh?

Thanks for the support girls <3 

:hug: xxx


----------



## dan-o

Oh omi I'm so sorry hun, that's awful news :hugs: 

I lost mine too, heart stopped at 8w :(


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh omi I'm so sad to read your update . Its so awful when they tell you there is no heartbeat . Your stomach just drops :( make sure and take really good care of yourself the next couple of weeks . Are you waiting to mc naturally or will there be medical intervention ? Its such a rotten , tough , sad time . I'm sending you lots of hugs and any time you want to chat I'm here :)


----------



## BBbliss

Omi I'm so sorry. It made me so sad to read your update, I know it will be weeks before you feel emotionally better but keep the faith, this too shall pass... You can do again, im confident your body is still doing everything it needs to do and it's trying to make a healthy baby for you. 

My friend who just had a baby turns 45 today. That should gives as all some hope 

:hugs:


----------



## BBbliss

Dan-o so sorry for you loss too :(


----------



## Omi

Thank you so much for taking the time to respond with your kind messages :hugs:

We are doing fine. As this is not the first time we seem to be dealing with it rather well. Im certainly feeling quite ok with it - well, as well as one can be..

I've started to mc now and so far it's ok. Previous experience has been absolutely terrible if truth be told and Ive had an d&c (eventually - have been booked in and started to mc at home and still not passed it all by the time it came around for the apmt) with both and expect to have one with this one as well. However, that all depends on how things develop. ...

I have a bunch of lovely friends - all of which I met on here :) and an amazing husband and the most wonderful son -

This too will pass.

Onwards and upwards. You got to be in it to win it!

:hug: xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Omi hope you got to have that glass of wine ;)


----------



## BBbliss

:hugs:


----------



## tryfor2

I am so very sorry.


----------

